# Red nose foster needs a furever home



## k9trainer (Oct 25, 2011)

Buddy a 18 to 24 month male pit bull mix. He is up to date on shots, neutered and will be micro chipped prior to adoption. He would do best with an active person as he likes like walks, jogging and playing ball. He also enjoys snuggling on the couch and giving kisses. Buddy gets along with other dogs and is good with kids, because of his energy I wouldn't recommend little kids as he may knock them over. 
If your interested in Buddy visit Sammi's Voice Pit Bull Rescue or email [email protected] for more details. We are also on facebook https://www.facebook.com/sammiesvoice


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Has Buddy found a home? If so, please let us know so that we can close this thread. Thank you, in advance for your response, as it will be greatly appreciated.


----------

